# Pit Boss - over-smoked jerkey?



## SGaron (May 18, 2019)

i have a PitBoss series 5.  I made a batch of jerky using Bear’s method (long drying process with small increases in temp).  However because even the lowest temp produces smoke it resulted in an over-smoked taste (but excellent texture).  How do I reduce the smoke flavour?  Do I just empty the hopper an run the until without pellets until the last hour or so?  I’m worried that might damage the unit?  Thoughts?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 18, 2019)

If you empty the hopper. What temp will your Pellet smoker get to with No Pellets?

Once you get the jerky to 160 and have enough smoke on it, you can finish it in a low oven, door cracked an inch or so. You can even stack the drying racks on a table in front of a fan...JJ


----------



## mike243 (May 18, 2019)

Smoke for 1 hr or whenever you feel you have enuf smoke then turn temp up on smoker as it makes less smoke the higher you go. You might try a higher temperature to begine with, just remember o pellets no smoke or heat lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 18, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Smoke for 1 hr or whenever you feel you have enuf smoke then turn temp up on smoker as it makes less smoke the higher you go. You might try a higher temperature to begine with, just remember o pellets no smoke or heat lol



Mike, sounds like a good idea, but going above the Smoke temp on a Pellet Smoker, about 180, will Cook the meat not dehydrate it. It will taste good but not exactly Jerky...JJ


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 6, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Mike, sounds like a good idea, but going above the Smoke temp on a Pellet Smoker, about 180, will Cook the meat not dehydrate it. It will taste good but not exactly Jerky...JJ


I am going to try this, this weekend see how it comes out. What actually would you consider it cooked beef sticks haha. If it does not come out good i may look into picking up a dehydrator.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 7, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> I am going to try this, this weekend see how it comes out. What actually would you consider it cooked beef sticks haha. If it does not come out good i may look into picking up a dehydrator.



Start a new thread with your procedure. Should be interesting...JJ


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 7, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Start a new thread with your procedure. Should be interesting...JJ


Will do.


----------



## bregent (Jun 7, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> If you empty the hopper. What temp will your Pellet smoker get to with No Pellets?



Hmmm, what's the temperature outside today?  :)


----------

